# New to arboreal, Best arboreal tarantula to begin with?



## 007 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I have a few tarantulas but their all terrestrial, and now I would like to get me an arboreal one, I don't know which one is the best for someone with no experience about them, so which one is not poisonous? and best to keep as an beginner? any help would be much appreciated, thanx


----------



## BrettG (Jan 11, 2012)

007 said:


> Hi, I have a few tarantulas but their all terrestrial, and now I would like to get me an arboreal one, I don't know which one is the best for someone with no experience about them, so which one is not poisonous? and best to keep as an beginner? any help would be much appreciated, thanx


No tarantulas are poisonous,they are venomous. And A.avic is a great starter. Gets you used to higher humidity requirements and something "jumpy"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Its420Somewhere (Jan 11, 2012)

My personal suggestion would be an Avicularia Versicolor. As sling's they are a beautiful blue color, they spin incredibly artistic web's, mine have always been docile enough to handle, and I've never had one show the slightest hint of defensiveness towards anyone. 

I'm a big fan of the A.Versicolors. I have what I believe to be a 18 month or so female that's just gorgeous. I also have a 1inch sling that is an incredible shade of blue. 

Everyone I show my Versicolor's to are just captivated by it's colors, webs, and docile nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanx for the help I can now get myself a B.Boehmei or an A.Avicularia, I know the B.Boehmei is not arboreal but I Love them so which one is the best? and sorry for the poisonous\venomous thing I am afrikaans not english hahaha


----------



## jim777 (Jan 11, 2012)

A. versicolor would be my choice as well. I've never seen a threat from my versi, and it is absolutely gorgeous. Easy to handle, easy to keep, a real winner in the arboreal world in my opinion.


----------



## Its420Somewhere (Jan 11, 2012)

jim777 said:


> A. versicolor would be my choice as well. I've never seen a threat from my versi, and it is absolutely gorgeous. Easy to handle, easy to keep, a real winner in the arboreal world in my opinion.


Absolutely. You can't forget their funny "wave walk" too! Such a goofy walk. Definitely my #1 recommendation for a beginner arboreal.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 11, 2012)

I just got my second T, and my first arboreal. An A. versicolor sling. It's a gorgeous blue, and moves around constantly. Very active, and has the goofiest walk I've ever seen, almost looks like a high-stepped marching of some sort XD I've heard a lot of good things about the versicolor, so I'd have to recommend these cuties <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huzi (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi 007 I'm from south africa too .any avics is a good beginner arboreal ,their temperaments ,color etc ..I own A.avic and A.versi and no problems at all , I handle them now and then and never received any aggression .

B.boehmi is also a good choice ,nice colors etc but they can be a bit of a hair kicker and skittish.


----------



## newspidermom (Jan 11, 2012)

For a beginner I would go with the A. avic / common pink toe. They don't seem to be as skittish and jumpy as the A. versi. If you're wanting color then the versi is what you want, but I'm basing my opinion on you being a newbie to arboreals. My A. versis can be very jumpy. Not just skittish jumpy, but jumpy as in sneak out of enclosure when you open it and jump to the floor...lol. Ít definitely takes getting used to. My adult female A. avic was sooooo calm. I took her out quite often. They all have their own moods tho so you might not get one so calm. Not to mention A. avics are really cheap...even as adults and if after you have it and think it's not for you then you won't be out too much money.


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 11, 2012)

Any Avicularia sp. Pokies can be pretty good but their speed and temperament are something to seriously consider. P. regalis is an example of a good start with pokies. Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82 (Jan 11, 2012)

As said, any Avic would be sweet choice, A. diversipies is the only one I know of that fall slightly outside of "normal" Avic behaviour.  

Psalmopoeus could _possibly_ be described as a middle ground between keeping Avics and Pokies.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 11, 2012)

matt82 said:


> As said, any Avic would be sweet choice, A. diversipies is the only one I know of that fall slightly outside of "normal" Avic behaviour.
> 
> Psalmopoeus could _possibly_ be described as a middle ground between keeping Avics and Pokies.
> 
> Good luck with your choice


I agree with this. 

Beginner arboreal - Avics...and that's about it, to be honest. I wouldn't recommend any other commonly kept arboreal as a true "beginner" tarantula. It's true that people start off with Pokies and are fine, but that has to be a personal decision in which someone needs to be honest about their own capabilities, their own experience with exotics, their ability to handle something fast, and their ability to handle something with medically significant venom. If someone wants a stepping stone from a beginner tarantula, Psalmopoeus are a great way to go. I would never recommend any Poecilotheria as a beginner species. That's not to say you can't start off with one and be ok in the long run, but that doesn't change the fact that you'd be jumping into the deep end of the pool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jan 11, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> That's not to say you can't start off with one and be ok in the long run, but that doesn't change the fact that you'd be jumping into the deep end of the pool.


  i agree with jayefbe.  My 2nd t (1st arboreal AND 1st sling) was a P. regalis, and it WAS a lot like jumpin in the deep end when i couldnt tread water yet. Ive never really recommend somebody to do the same as ME, but i wouldnt DETER them.

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 03:07 PM ----------




jayefbe said:


> but that has to be a personal decision in which someone needs to be honest about their own capabilities, their own experience with exotics, their ability to handle something fast, and their ability to handle something with medically significant venom.


  this is very true . NEVER get a t, THEN DO RESEARCH. know your t BEFORE you buy/receive it. Also, buying a t that makes you nervous (in hopes that it pushes you into the above mentioned deep end) is strongly ill-advised........ to the op, id say go ahead and get any particular arboreal you have your eye on. avic, psalmo,pokie whatever... just KNOW WHAT YOU'RE GETTING INTO. theyre all amazing and most will end up in your collection anyways


----------



## Sweepstakes (Jan 11, 2012)

My first arboreal was a P. irminia. After that I obtained an adult A. avic and frankly avics just don't do it for me. Maybe I need to start with a sling but if you want something a bit higher up on the difficulty list I'd go with a P. irminia over an avic any day.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 12, 2012)

has to be Avicularia... my first which hasn't arrived yet is a P regalis
so gotta get prepared


----------



## charlesc84 (Jan 12, 2012)

007 said:


> Hi, I have a few tarantulas but their all terrestrial, and now I would like to get me an arboreal one, I don't know which one is the best for someone with no experience about them, so which one is not poisonous? and best to keep as an beginner? any help would be much appreciated, thanx


Pokies are awesome, I would get one of them.


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanx everyone, I think im going to get myself an A.avic, thanx for the help im going to do some research about them, is there any thing special I should be aware of?


----------



## Huzi (Jan 12, 2012)

They do require high humidity and lots of ventilation ,so a well ventilated container and regular mistings will be fine...with my avic slings I cut The top of the lid of and replace it with gauze and I mist about every 2-3 days .


----------



## Ben Oliver (Jan 12, 2012)

have fun with the A. avic they can have some of the coolest feeding responses.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 12, 2012)

007 said:


> Thanx everyone, I think im going to get myself an A.avic, thanx for the help im going to do some research about them, is there any thing special I should be aware of?


They like to web at the top of their container, so if you can set it up in a container that opens from the middle or the bottom you won't destroy its web when you mist or add crickets or what-not.


----------



## Bryan64 (Aug 1, 2013)

How much is an Avicularia Versicolor both sling and mature (Female) and is a sling excessively more difficult to raise than a mature avic?

 also is a tank that's 8x8 and 11" tall big enough for a mature avic?


----------



## rob0t (Aug 1, 2013)

Price varies greatly depending on where you get it from.  Check the classifieds here and the online seller review section to get some ideas.

Slings are easy to raise, but they are a bit more delicate than adults.  

Yes, that would be plenty room for an adult Avic.


----------



## Bryan64 (Aug 1, 2013)

and if I may ask a stupid question....can you get a sexed sling? or is that not possible and yo just have to hope your lucky.......alo, could I keep the sling in that container or do I need to make a small one?

also, the entire side o my tank is the door....will I have a problem with messing up an avics web?


----------



## Naga (Aug 1, 2013)

Slings come unsexed. Smaller than, say, 2", it's VERY hard to find out the gender. As far as homes, you start out with a small housing and rehouse once in awhile as they grow, just like almost any other creature. Just be careful. Avicularia species like to jump, and can run a bit too


----------



## Bryan64 (Aug 1, 2013)

there really beautiful. I have a rosie, but I want an arboreal as well, so im thinking very strongly about getting one. What would you suggest as housing for a sling? and at what size would I need to move the sling to the real home? (The one thats 8"x8" at the base and 11" tall)


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Aug 1, 2013)

Enjoy your new A. avicularia! They are stunning sweethearts! I have two and I love them soooo much. Enjoy!


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bryan64 said:


> there really beautiful. I have a rosie, but I want an arboreal as well, so im thinking very strongly about getting one. What would you suggest as housing for a sling? and at what size would I need to move the sling to the real home? (The one thats 8"x8" at the base and 11" tall)


Go simple and cheap at first, something easily manageable and monitored: a deli cup, either 16 or 32 oz size.  A ring or two of small airholes near the top (I use the tip of soldering iron), an inch of slightly moist substrate, a piece of cork, a piece of plastic (not silk) plant, and a small water bowl (lid from a water bottle).  The key to arboreals, and especially Avics, is the balance between humidity and ventilation; avoid extremes.  They don't live in deserts, or swamps.  

I'd recommend not getting the smallest Avic sling you find, as they get hardier with age.


----------



## Bryan64 (Aug 1, 2013)

ill be ordering it though a local pet store. so what would be the size to ask for? is 1 inch still a sling?


----------



## sbullet (Aug 2, 2013)

this question has been asked more than 10 times in the last 3 months, easily.


----------



## Munch (Aug 3, 2013)

Bryan64 said:


> ill be ordering it though a local pet store. so what would be the size to ask for? is 1 inch still a sling?


Yes it is young Jedi.


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey versicolor's are good but kinda finicky to take care of when slings! Humidity and ventilation are sometimes hard! In my 
Opinion but they are definatly awesome and worth a try!


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 3, 2013)

satch said:


> Hey versicolor's are good but kinda finicky to take care of when slings! Humidity and ventilation are sometimes hard! In my
> Opinion but they are definatly awesome and worth a try!


That's the thing, Avics don't race around like lunatics, don't have strong bites, and most aren't defensive, and in that regard are good for beginners.  But they're more sedentary and don't roam their cage as much as the (fast) long-logged arboreals, and therefore don't always find their prey or waterbowls.  Misting is more important with Avic slings, and that's where beginners sometimes overdo or underdo it.  While some people get the hang of that early on, it takes other people a while to get a feel for finding the middle ground.


----------



## Lumina (Oct 2, 2018)

I love Avics. I have two Avicularia purpurea slings and one Avicularia avicularia sub-adult female. I can't wait for the purpureas to get their purple colors. It's truly stunning. The prettiest Ts in my opinion -along with Pamphobeteus platyomma "Bazilian Pinkbloom". But those are gauged  more towards intermediate-experienced owners. Plus, I've been informed that they are best purchased in pairs as the male will constantly be trying to seek out a female. And the males are much more colorful than the females, unfortunately.
I know this post is old, but I just wanted to throw in my 2 cents lol.
I definitely agree that Avics are a great starter arboreal.


----------

